# Warren County 2013-2014



## deerhuntingdawg

Getting ready for the season and figured I'd start this seasons thread. We've noticed a TON of white oak acorns on our property. Of course that's not a surprise with all the rain we've had. Its looks to be the most since I've been on this property. Had several nice bucks on trail camera too. One looks to weigh close to 220lbs!


----------



## BANDT

always ready for huntin' season  

getting a bunch of pics, does and small bucks. seems like the population is getting better around here year after year.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Just put out some trail cams this weekend to start taking some inventory on the population.  Should have some big racks this year with all the browse produced from this rain.  We did have lots of tracks in the dirt roads, but couldn't tell how the acorn crop will be.  I need to take some Bino's with me next trip.  Hopefully we will have some bucks coming to our salt licks.  There were plenty of sign around them, so I've got my fingers crossed.  How many more days until opening weekend?


----------



## Chris Kalinski

I stay on ready but this heat keeps reminding me that its just not time.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Heading down to the club next weekend.  We are getting our work days in early this year.  Setting campers up, bush hogging, stand repair, and setting up new stands.  I can't wait.  I just love being at camp even in the heat.  Hopefully we will have some trail cam pix too.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Just got back from camp.  We planted out plots early and are going to keep our fingers crossed.  The ground was still damp so we hope that alone will start the germination process.  We just a need a little rain to hit in a few days and we should be set for opening weekend of bow season.  Only had one decent buck on trailcam.  Plenty of does and fawns.  We cut out shooting lanes for all the stands and bushhogged all the roads.  Now we just sit and wait.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> Just got back from camp.  We planted out plots early and are going to keep our fingers crossed.  The ground was still damp so we hope that alone will start the germination process.  We just a need a little rain to hit in a few days and we should be set for opening weekend of bow season.  Only had one decent buck on trailcam.  Plenty of does and fawns.  We cut out shooting lanes for all the stands and bushhogged all the roads.  Now we just sit and wait.



Sounds like ya'll are ready to go!! We worked on stands and shooting lanes yesterday. We'll be planting on Sept 14th after the opening morning hunt. We have a couple of soybean plots to bowhunt over that morning.


----------



## Todd E

New to the area.........

Can anyone recommend a good clean processor to use for just hanging a deer to cool? I'm hunting in the northern portion N of I20.


----------



## How2fish

Going down for our 2nd work weekend the 2nd week of bow season...lease looks good after a wet , cooler summer...I'm hoping for a cooler than normal fall but we will see....and a good acorn crop would help too...good luck to all the Warren Co hunters this year...keep us posted.


----------



## BANDT

Todd E said:


> New to the area.........
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good clean processor to use for just hanging a deer to cool? I'm hunting in the northern portion N of I20.



just to hang them? cant think of any, but I can tell you of a couple good processors in the area


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Trail cams are making me excited this year! Acorns looking good! Just need cooler weather. Still have food plot work to do but I'm ready!!


----------



## How2fish

BANDT said:


> just to hang them? cant think of any, but I can tell you of a couple good processors in the area



Bandt how do you recommend ??


----------



## DRCOLLINS

Todd E said:


> New to the area.........
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good clean processor to use for just hanging a deer to cool? I'm hunting in the northern portion N of I20.



There is a cooler in Warrenton i think John Gunn owns it, located in town next to a Chevron station. Hope this helps probably a 20 minute drive from I-20.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hoping this guy shows his face Saturday! I'd like a shot at him!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I recommend Outback Deer Processing in Thomson or Oiphant's Deer Processing just outside of Warrenton on Warrenton Hwy heading back towards Thomson.


----------



## redwards

DRCOLLINS said:


> There is a cooler in Warrenton i think John Gunn owns it, located in town next to a Chevron station. Hope this helps probably a 20 minute drive from I-20.


Would that be Gunn's Mini-Mart at the intersection of Ga. Hwy. 80 and Main St. (US 278/Ga 12)?


----------



## BANDT

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I recommend Outback Deer Processing in Thomson or Oiphant's Deer Processing just outside of Warrenton on Warrenton Hwy heading back towards Thomson.



yep. u beat me to it


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

BANDT said:


> yep. u beat me to it



That's because I'm quick as a cat!! Good luck in the morning!!


----------



## Derek

I'm new to hunting in Warren....near Norwood.....can you guys provide Oiphant's Deer Processing's phone number & address info?  Only other one I've found close is Pittman's Packing in Sharon,GA north of I-20.  Anyone ever used them?


----------



## BANDT

never used them but Ive never heard anything bad about them


----------



## How2fish

Derek said:


> I'm new to hunting in Warren....near Norwood.....can you guys provide Oiphant's Deer Processing's phone number & address info?  Only other one I've found close is Pittman's Packing in Sharon,GA north of I-20.  Anyone ever used them?




I found this info not sure if its current http://www.foodproduction.us/company-oliphants-deer-processing-in-warrenton-ga-26864   good luck in Warren this season.


----------



## DRCOLLINS

redwards said:


> Would that be Gunn's Mini-Mart at the intersection of Ga. Hwy. 80 and Main St. (US 278/Ga 12)?


Yes that is it, John has always taking care of our club's needs


----------



## DRCOLLINS

*Opening week*

Hope everyone had a safe and successful opening weekend i just got back from our lease in Warren County lots of deer on camera i didn't see a deer until Monday night at 6:20 a good 8 point walked out 25 yards away, took the shot hit the deer but was not able to recover it trailed blood until 1:00 am then Tuesday morning called a tracker we trailed blood 3 1/2 hours with no luck recovering deer. If anyone hears of one being found please let me know i was sick having to leave without recovering the deer, our club is on Mayfield Rd the last blood we found was between the railroad tracks and hwy 16 (not our property)in a big creek bottom i think directly behind Old Anderson Plantation any help would be greatly appreciated. Hope everyone has a safe season.


----------



## BANDT

DRCOLLINS said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and successful opening weekend i just got back from our lease in Warren County lots of deer on camera i didn't see a deer until Monday night at 6:20 a good 8 point walked out 25 yards away, took the shot hit the deer but was not able to recover it trailed blood until 1:00 am then Tuesday morning called a tracker we trailed blood 3 1/2 hours with no luck recovering deer. If anyone hears of one being found please let me know i was sick having to leave without recovering the deer, our club is on Mayfield Rd the last blood we found was between the railroad tracks and hwy 16 (not our property)in a big creek bottom i think directly behind Old Anderson Plantation any help would be greatly appreciated. Hope everyone has a safe season.


well that stinks..If I hear anything, I will. but we hunt the complete opposite side of warren co


----------



## redwards

Does anybody know anything about the Fountain Campground on Ga. Hwy. 80?
Been calling contact number, but no luck so far.
I know it is a Methodist Camp Meeting Campground.
Just wondering whether it might be possible to arrange to camp there with camper during hunting season.

New to hunting in Warren Co. and am looking for a place to park my camper. No facilities to park on the property lease we have.

If anybody has a place for campers (club, etc.), North of I-20 on/around Ga. Hwy 80 corridor, and would be willing to allow us (me and my son) to just park and stay, I would pay my fair share for power....
Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## BANDT

im a member (our church) at fountain campground..we use to have a few guys out there camping during hunting season but I dont think they allow that anymore. the campers/cabins kept missing stuff from time to time. I will check, if I can remember at church sunday, to ask somebody.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

BANDT said:


> im a member (our church) at fountain campground..we use to have a few guys out there camping during hunting season but I dont think they allow that anymore. the campers/cabins kept missing stuff from time to time. I will check, if I can remember at church sunday, to ask somebody.



That's a good church


----------



## redwards

BANDT said:


> im a member (our church) at fountain campground..we use to have a few guys out there camping during hunting season but I dont think they allow that anymore. the campers/cabins kept missing stuff from time to time. I will check, if I can remember at church sunday, to ask somebody.


Thanks BANDT,
I appreciate that.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Stevens State park, Nice place and short ride.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Anybody hunt near the warren Talliafero line off hwy 20 exit 154?


----------



## BANDT

exit 165. I can hear I20


----------



## Chris Kalinski

160 Norwood is the next exit. I also can hear I-20


----------



## Realtree Ga

Exit 154.  We border southside of I20.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Realtree Ga said:


> Exit 154.  We border southside of I20.



What road is your club off off? Mines Barnett SE


----------



## Realtree Ga

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What road is your club off off? Mines Barnett SE



Williams Creek Church Road.  I see Barnett school road on the google map.  How far down 278 is your club?
Nevermind.  I think I see it.  You are on the southside of 278.  I'm on the North side about 2 miles down from you.  Our land actually goes back up and borders I20.  I hate that racket!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

We can hear from our property but it's not as loud. Are y'all on the planted pine property's around the rail road tracks?


----------



## BANDT

ive hunted warren co since 1996, two different tracks of land. one actually bordered I20, and this piece doesnt border it, but theres about 100 acres between us and I20. on a nice cool, crisp morning, a big rig sounds like its coming through you lap 

wouldnt know how to act if I couldnt hear I20


----------



## Deerhunter12454

What kind of stuff works best in your food plots down here?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

It's quiet where I hunt. We're on the Southside of Warren County.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What kind of stuff works best in your food plots down here?



We plant oats & rape in the fall foodplots. And soybeans in the summer(because they were free). We did soil tests to determined the amount of lime and fertilizer to put out. Balanced soil is just as important as what to plant.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I was thinking about doing a mix if clover and chicory, but put some winter peas in there. I'm finding seed Farley cheap online


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Realtree, are you going down this weekend?


----------



## Realtree Ga

nope.  I'm headed down next weekend.  There are several at my camp this weekend though.


----------



## Realtree Ga

deerhuntingdawg said:


> We plant oats & rape in the fall foodplots. And soybeans in the summer(because they were free). We did soil tests to determined the amount of lime and fertilizer to put out. Balanced soil is just as important as what to plant.



Are those plots from this year?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Let me know whats happening in your club. This morning I saw some turkey's and heard a buck grunt then the wind picked up and movement stopped


----------



## Realtree Ga

The report I got was that between 5 hunters they only saw 2 does and some turkeys.  We aren't getting any decent bucks on camera either.  We had lots of small 8's on camera last year and really thought we would have some mature bucks this year.  Looks like they went elsewhere.


----------



## Todd E

You're not the only one. Up until 15 days before bow opener, we were getting pix of both sexes. Then pig tracks and wallows show up. Deer tracks few and far between. I have yet to see a deer from the stand. Honestly has me worried. Put in four plots yesterday, but by the time we left............hen turkey were working on em.


----------



## BANDT

we've been getting plenty of pics, but deer sightings while in the stand have been few and far between. but, Im the only one that bow hunts our place. had a doe move through the pines this a.m. @ 950..all she had to do was take one more step, but nooooo..turned around and went the other direction lol

last weekend, I hunted one stand, checked camera @ different stand, and had pics of does right by that stand that same morning. right place at the right time.

acorns start dropping, all will be ok.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Nothing seem this weekend but turkey's. We got pictures of a 4 pointer, a doe, and a coyote


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> Are those plots from this year?


No from last season. Planted the same thing so they should look similar soon. I'll take pics next time I go to our property.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I hunted last Sunday morning and saw 7 does. Stuck one, but we couldn't find her. I looked for an 1 1/2. BANDT drove over and we looked for another hour and believe she doubled back. Once we lost the blood trail we weren't sure which dirction she went. Game over.  Hunted Columbia County Saturday morning and saw 6 does and a small 8 pointer. One doe was in range but the oppertunity never presented itself for a shot. I'll probably bow hunt one or two more times then get ready for smoke pole season!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'm headed down for the first time Thursday night.  I'll be hunting friday and saturday.  I'm hoping to send a bolt through a big nanny at least.  Anyone else going this weekend?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> I'm headed down for the first time Thursday night.  I'll be hunting friday and saturday.  I'm hoping to send a bolt through a big nanny at least.  Anyone else going this weekend?



I'm going to try and catch a hunt Sunday morning. After that potentail hunt, I'll be getting geared up for muzzlerloader!!


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Not going till oct 16-20 a little black powder then the boomer comes out same weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Chris Kalinski said:


> Not going till oct 16-20 a little black powder then the boomer comes out same weekend.



Yeah, I've never been a big bow hunter. I love BP and of course rifle. Hope we all drop a wall hanger this season!


----------



## BANDT

Realtree Ga said:


> I'm headed down for the first time Thursday night.  I'll be hunting friday and saturday.  I'm hoping to send a bolt through a big nanny at least.  Anyone else going this weekend?



probably saturday a.m.

then get ready for ml


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I'll be going down this weekend to hunt and plant fall food plots


----------



## Realtree Ga

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I'll be going down this weekend to hunt and plant fall food plots



What are you going to plant?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Realtree Ga said:


> What are you going to plant?



Most likely a mixture of winter wheat and a clover mix


----------



## longbeard45

I have a place in camak on camak rd. Does anyone here know anything about the area


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Been outside norwood for 30 years, What would you like to know?


----------



## longbeard45

Thanks. I put up a camera and got some info.  Plenty of deer. Was kinda hoping for some turkey but nothing yet. A few coyotes. Coons. Really need to get food plots in.  Lots  of acorns right now.  I have had the place since 2008 and never took time to scout it. Looks like it may be worth spending some weekends on.


----------



## Todd E

Has it rained any north of I20 around the hwy 80 area. We need rain on our plots desperately.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Todd E said:


> Has it rained any north of I20 around the hwy 80 area. We need rain on our plots desperately.



Unfortunately, We've been missing all this rain. I fertilized our foodplots Sunday expected rain. There was an 80% chance! All we recieve was a few sprinkles. I told my wife that glass dome over Warren & Mcduffie County was working well again


----------



## Todd E

Yeup. I knew it wouldn't. Nearest monitoring station my dad uses said .02 of an inch.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Over the weekend there was a small buck seen and some hogs heard. We planted hoping it would rain (always a gamble)  so we'll see if we were lucky and got a good bit. Going down this weekend hopefully to hunt, check plots, and clear some areas that grew after i trimmed for deer season.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Not heading up till Wed(10/16)
Good luck to all this weekend and be safe.
Chris


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

You too Chris. I'll be letting the smoke pole rock this weekend. Hopefully the big 8 will show himself!! If not, I'll settle for a nice fat nanny!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We'll I hunted in Warren County Saturday and Sunday mornings. Passed an 8 pointer up each morning. The big aren't moving as much yet but it'll pick up! Ended up hunting in Columbia County Saturday evening and shot a nanny doe.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Decided to harvest a doe with the smoke poll if given the chance this afternoon. Right before dark, Three nannies came in. I shot the biggest one. She weighed 130lbs on the scale!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

That's awesome! I saw 4 on Saturday as I was coming back to camp. Then another member saw 1 Saturday morning in some thick stuff but he had his bow


----------



## Chris Kalinski

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Decided to harvest a doe with the smoke poll if given the chance this afternoon. Right before dark, Three nannies came in. I shot the biggest one. She weighed 130lbs on the scale!



Fresh Loin !


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Anybody know of a food plot mix that works really well down here? Preferably perennial


----------



## Sarasota

We are looking forward to hunting this weekend. Hope the deer are moving in this cooler weather! Have not seen but one doe during bow season, but other guys in our club have been seeing them!


----------



## BANDT

..... 5 hunted, 2 saw deer, one small buck killed

havent been seeing hardly anything this year


----------



## Todd E

BANDT said:


> havent been seeing hardly anything this year



Neither have we. In all my hunts there so far, I have seen one deer. And I shot it. All the hard work and money we put into plots.............look like dust bowls. We didn't even go there this weekend. I checked four cams Friday week ago and had only three different deer.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted yesterday morning morning and saw 5 does and two small bucks. My buddy's son killed a nice buck in that stand this morning(picture and story in the deer hunting section). I saw 7-8 deer in another spot. Still no shooters. Our food plots in the creek bottoms look great. The ones on the higher ground are turning into dust bowls!! We need rain bad in Warren County!!


----------



## Sarasota

Only one person in our club got a deer. Doe. I
Saw nothing, zip, nada! Where r the deer???
I have high hopes for next weekend! In 2011, 
We saw deer just about every time we went out.
Last year was pretty good for some. Deer on 
Cameras at night so far. Was the moon too bright?


----------



## BANDT

yep, this past weekend was awful. I hunted sat, sun, mon..so did my brother and a few others. only 3 people saw deer, for a total of 5. saturday a.m. two hunters saw the same deer, and one of them were shot, than another person saw 3 does sunday evening..and thats it. me and my brother hunted 6 times, over 18 hours in the woods and saw nothing..still cant believe it. tracks? yes!  pics? yes! buck signs? yes! ..but cant see diddley squat! 

hopefully a different moon, cooler temps, theyll get going this weekend


----------



## mchris80

Saw several deer in food plots but nothing in the hardwoods. Everything was moving late morning and saw two separate bucks chasing does. Shot a huge coyote Saturday night. Watched three of them stalk up on a spike and shot the lead female.


----------



## Sarasota

I absolutely hate coyotes! That one is huge! Good for you!


----------



## JigNchunk

I have been down since Sunday afternoon and have seen deer every outing. I haven't seen any mature bucks but have seen a couple of 2.5 yr old 8pt's. I have had does and bucks in the food plots at same time and they were not interested in each other.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

5 in camp this weekend, all saw deer.
1 fork buck was taken and I took a doe.
Lots of scrapes in the hard woods.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

There was a doe spike four pointer and a 6 seen over the weekend. My dad shot a doe and another member shot a mature buck


----------



## GThunter5

should be goin to the land in camak this weekend ... first time out this year

we've seen lots of sign


----------



## How2fish

I hunted Thurs-Tues morning last week , saw 9 deer 7 bucks and 2 does Thursday and Friday one real nice buck and a couple of 2.5 year old 8 pts no shots offered, Sat hunted all day saw 3 does no shooters, Sunday hunted all day and saw 2 in the brush and couldn't tell you what sex they were , Monday saw nothing all day, Tuesday morning saw 3 blew a chance at a monster of a doe...hope to get back down on the 1st for 4 days..good luck to all


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

The big 8 is dead! My buddy killed him this morning. Congrats Robert. I green scored him at 125".


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Another view


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Lots of deer moving Thursday and Friday (24&25).
Saw deer all day on Friday.
Took two does for the freezer.
Chris


----------



## OrlandoBrent

I saw 4 doe on Monday afternoon 10/21. Nothing Tuesday morning. Going back on the 6-10th. Hoping to catch the rut this year. Always see lots of doe but few if any bucks on my property. Just my second year on it. Hoping for something better this year.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Two 8's killed at my camp this weekend.  One was a pretty good buck scoring around 115".  The other 8 was probably a 2.5 yr old killed by one of the sons.  The bigger 8 was following a doe.  Looks like it's about to get heated up.


----------



## How2fish

Our guys saw some bucks chasing does, the does were not having any fun.One of the members killed a 190lb 6pt on Sunday.


----------



## Todd E

After checking cams today at camp looks like we have a 10 to 1 buck to doe ratio. Gosh I hope I don't shoot that doe today. Bucks will leave. Weirdest place I've ever hunted. Foodplots never came up. Turkey and no rain.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Not much going on our property. A small buck was killed Saturday afternoon by a member's son.  I did notice that scrapes have not been touched since opening weekend. Which means the bucks are chasing does. Disappointed with seeing nothing all weekend, hopefully next weekend will be better.


----------



## BANDT

Shot a big doe last Thursday. Saw a small buck Saturday morning and didn't see anything else sat eve or sun morn. Scapes and rubs everywhere


----------



## Sarasota

Saw a 4 pointer this weekend. Let him walk.
Glad they are moving! So cold Sat morn!
Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## BANDT

seems like the people I talk to that hunt around I20 havent been seeing allot, but the folks that hunt south warren co have been seeing plenty. thats the way its been for the last couple of years.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I'm one of those people near I20. Maybe if the club president and the people in it would listen to me it would be a different story. I may be young but 95% of the time I'm thinking about hunting and how I can improve the here and myself as a hunter. Can't wait til I can buy my own land and do what I WANT to do on it.


----------



## Todd E

We didn't buy it but we went out and leased 300 acres on our own. But I am a little myphed as to why there aren't any does here. I hope we still have some seed covered in dirt when this rain comes in tomorrow night. Or should I say........IF.

Been here for three days and I have only seen two deer. A 3pt and an unidentified.


----------



## Kev

I hunt right next to I-20. We see tons of deer but have been holding out for big boy. Last Friday and Saturday the bucks were very active and chasing does on our property.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'm on I-20 and last weekend they saw a lot of movement.  Of course, I'm going down today just in time for crappy weather.  I'm hoping to be in the stand this evening and there will be some movement before this front.  Saturday morning will be cold but windy.  Hopefully that will get them on their feet too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Saw four deer this morning including a glimsp of a mature buck. Could not get a shot.  I went back this afternoon to the same spot and had two more does come out and  they begin feeding on White oak acorns. I look up an that  same mature buck step out looking for his girls.  I took aim and DRT! He weighed 180lbs.


----------



## Lawman74

Congrats to Realtree, he killed a nice 7pt Friday morning. I on the other hand only seen one spike in two and half days, wth..


----------



## Sarasota

Nothing shot at our camp this weekend. 
Didn't see a thing either! Where are all the 
deer?


----------



## Realtree Ga

Lawman74 said:


> Congrats to Realtree, he killed a nice 7pt Friday morning. I on the other hand only seen one spike in two and half days, wth..



Thanks Lawman.  It was really slow at our camp in Warren.  Between 7 hunters in 3 days, we saw 6 spikes, 1 seven, and 2 does.  It just doesn't seem like it has broken loose yet.  Very little movement.


----------



## Todd E

We are headed back for the week.
I sure hope this slowness changes. I left 4 cams out to obtain MRI. It rained for five hours Friday on our reseeded plots.


----------



## Lawman74

We hunted Friday morning, and evening, our plots had already perked up by the time the rain stopped. Keep us updated on the deer movement Todd.


----------



## BANDT

Realtree Ga said:


> Thanks Lawman.  It was really slow at our camp in Warren.  Between 7 hunters in 3 days, we saw 6 spikes, 1 seven, and 2 does.  It just doesn't seem like it has broken loose yet.  Very little movement.



slow?



thats a great weekend at our place. weve seen a total 10 deer all YEAR between 4 people!


----------



## Realtree Ga

BANDT said:


> slow?
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great weekend at our place. weve seen a total 10 deer all YEAR between 4 people!



I consider it slow.  I hunted 5 hunts and only saw 2 deer.  Lawman hunted 5 hunts and saw 1 deer.  The others were similar.  That is slow to me.  Each person saw a single deer for the most part in 2 and a half days and that was it.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Here is a pic of my 7 pt.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Todd E

Nice. Congrats. 
For such a nice morning I have seen zero on stand. Having gotten here so late last night and being up so early I just walked up to truck only to watch a buck..small basket..prance out of a small block of woods headed to timber. Hwy, county rd, and a house all right here. Maybe he was just crawling out of bed.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Ya'll check out the story in the Augusta Chronicle about the Giant Buck killed in Camak? Its a hoss and green scored 158". May be the new Warren County record!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> Here is a pic of my 7 pt.  Couldn't be happier.



Nice buck!Congrats!!


----------



## BANDT

theres no deer anywhere near us anymore. about to take all my stuff down, put guns up....and go play golf


----------



## Lawman74

I'm going down next Monday, and Tuesday, this will be my last hunt in Warren this year, I hope I see more deer.


----------



## Todd E

Today is day three for this trip. We aren't seeing squat. Tracks almost non existant. We don't hear anything in woods much less see anything. Have not seen a single doe either. This place is a ghost town. Never ever have i hunted property this void of deer. I take it that in the past it has been a blast em all county for most and it has taken its toll.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Heading up tomorrow.
Have only seen one large buck about 300 yds no shot.
Have taken 3 does and have seen several spikes and Y bucks.
Lots of scrapes and rubs.


----------



## BANDT

Todd E said:


> Today is day three for this trip. We aren't seeing squat. Tracks almost non existant. We don't hear anything in woods much less see anything. Have not seen a single doe either. This place is a ghost town. Never ever have i hunted property this void of deer. I take it that in the past it has been a blast em all county for most and it has taken its toll.



yall place sound like ours..not sure whats going on. Ive hunted here for 20 years. same area, and yes this place was awesome back in the 90's and early 2000's but we've always saw deer, not the #'s we use to, but still have been seeing deer. Last year was a decent year, didnt see a ton, but saw plenty. Even had several big bucks on camera and saw three of them while in the stand and we were able to kill one of those beasts...this year is simple amazing how they have just vanished. Dont know what to do. Ive tried several different spot, food source, just outside bedding areas, trails that once produced #'s...nothing is working. Tracks are few and far between. pics on the camera are also few and far between. just aggravated with it all


----------



## Sarasota

If people are seeing deer on cameras
and these are night shots, then are the 
deer nocturnal? I have seen two deer this
season, one in bow, and a 4 point three 
weeks ago. We are seeing some sign... Last 
year, I saw two deer. In 2011, saw deer 
every time I was in stand. This year, I hear 
very few shots fired in surrounding clubs. 
So, that makes me think the deer are 
coming out at night. Too many folks on 
our land? What gives?


----------



## BANDT

not sure bud.. I dont have a clue. About tired of worrying about it


----------



## Todd E

Yesterday I saw a small six or eight running the heck outta a fawn. He must be desparate. My dad had a buck coming to a scrape but he squeaked his seat and the buck did a turnaround. I slept in today. Checked cams and all the good bucks have left in search of does some where. But I did actually have about three mature daytime doe pics. Yeah that's right. Bucks leave and some does show up. I'm giving it through am tomorrow and I'm going home.


----------



## BANDT

well, you saw  deer...thats great.

I tried to get a hunt in this p.m

several sets of fresh tracks crossing the logging road so thats good, but my hunt got cut real short because my dad called me and said he hit someone in the walmart parking lot  

so I got down and went to town to check on him


----------



## Todd E

I have a pic on my phone of the brute shot near camak. Beast!!!!


----------



## Sarasota

Well, let's see if I can see "a" deer this
Weekend!


----------



## Todd E

Stay home. Spend time with wife and kids. Sure do miss my wife after a week of this. 


Mighty fine morning if you're a bird watcher. Ain't seen a thing. Good news is that the plots are finally up. Woohoo. First week of November. Guess they will be good for turkey season. Thirty more minutes, pack stand out, go to camp eat clean up.  I'm going home where there ARE some huntable deer. 

#depressedeerhuntercrossing

Ahhh, its all good. I'm a hunter. Each season can't be the best.


----------



## Sarasota

Well, I am the wife. I have an incurable
desire to kill a deer this season. My Husband
has been in the woods since Wed. this week. 
He has seen a couple.. I hope to add to our
freezer. We will see!!!


----------



## Todd E

So sorry. My apologies, ma'am. Hope you get to see and kill one. We saw a buck on the side of the hwy at 1pm. He was either scent checking a cut or trying to find the doe he was following. Totally oblivious to our two trucks.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I'm going to sit in a new spot tommorow that hasn't been hunted in a while. I hope a wholly whooper shows up!! Good luck to everyone in the AM. Should be a good morning!


----------



## Sarasota

No worries Todd. I'm just obsessed 
with Hunting! It's the Best thing! But 
hard to take if not seeing anything.!!!
I'm here at camp and totally optimistic 
anout tomorrow morn! An 8 pointer was 
shot this evening! The Rut is beginning
and I'm excited! Best of Luck to All!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

My buddy Mark won the sportsman festival with a 135 7/8 inch buck!! It was a pretty 10 pointer! He texted me when he killed that joker.


----------



## Todd E

What did y'all experience this weekend? We hunted our tract up here and I saw six; getting one of them. Looks like we may run down Wednesday in order to winterize camper and get in a hunt. Curious if it turned on like a light bulb....................


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I'm in a different area than ya'll hunting on the north side of the county. I've seen deer all season but we have almost 200 acres per person. BANDT and I are friends with the guy that killed the big 10 pointer. Up until this weekend, he was also having a bad bad season. He hunts north of CAMAK. I've heard from alot of people that the overall sightings are way down up there. This weekend, however, several people around there saw deer. Been a strange season for ya'll thats for sure.


----------



## BANDT

ive been 13 times in a row without seeing a deer. its unbelievable. Just cant understand whats going on. my hunting buddy did kill a small buck this morning. only thing we saw between the 2 of us all weekend. I spoke with some guys that hunt next to us and theyve seen a few. but their property is wide open and can see a long ways, our property is so think with planted pines you cant see 50 yards. im taking some time off this week and plan to hunt until noon a couple of days, I'll see what happens..but im not expecting much.


----------



## JigNchunk

I have hunted the last 3 days and only seen 3 deer. Saturday morning I seen a doe and a button head and then Sunday afternoon I seen a real big bodied buck work a scrape but he had both sides of his rack completely broken off about an inch out of his head. It has been the worst season in many years if not the worst ever for us. I let 3 115"-125" 8pts and a 140" 8pt walk the last weekend of the season last year but haven't seen any of them this year.


----------



## Wild_Dave

Anyone on this thread in the Douglas County Hunting Association in Warren/Taliaferro?


----------



## Sarasota

No deer was seen by me this past weekend. 
2 doe, small buck, 8 pointer were taken 
by other guys. Not my year! Very strange.


----------



## hiawassee1

Any updates, going down this weekend, saw deer 2 weekends ago, trying to get my son on his first buck, just didnt happen, saw plenty of does, but no chasing.  Did I miss the good stuff, or is there still hope this weekend?


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Yeah we hunted this past weekend and only one button buck was seen. This has been a very slow year. Scratching my head and wondering if the rut is done for Warren County. We are heading down this weekend and hoping that we can see some deer. Worst year I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Heading up Thursday morning again. Have put 3 in the freezer but have only seen one decent buck and he was 300 yds. We should be on the back side of the chasing phase although I have not witnessed any bucks dogging doe’s.
Chris


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Saw the first deer of the year Sunday. A lone doe. I got pictures of a couple monsters on camera both a night checking scrapes


----------



## hiawassee1

well we as a club have had 4 decent 8's killed, but no one as really witnessed any real rut activity.  All the does my son and I saw 2 sats. ago were just hanging out.  Maybe this cold weather will have them out this weekend.


----------



## BIGTEN

Ive hunted warren co . For 32 years, and this year rut is by far the best ive seen in probably 10 yrs. I hunted oct 28 thru nov 4 and saw several 3 1/2 and older bucks chasing. As a club we have not seen as many does as we normal do, but ever white oak on our propertys are raining acorns, so id say they arent having to move to much.


----------



## Todd E

Two of us here on this fine crisp morning. One button head and two dogs, which of course have been on all my cams just about. Wish owner would do a better job. They may be one of our issues.


----------



## Todd E

It turned into a wild and crazy morning with deer running all around. I think it was six or seven. Two in heat. Small buck. Big boy stayed hidden. Popped a doe.

Not a scrape has been touched in weeks. With way deer were in the browse acorns may be teetered out.


----------



## Lawman74

I hunted Monday, and Tuesday, my wife seen one's butt as it walked through a thicket. Thats all, im very confused about the deer situation. Think im done for the year, they skunked me.


----------



## hiawassee1

when my son and I went on nov 2 they were freshening scrapes, watched 1, but it was before shooting light.  Oh well coming down anyways, cant shoot em from the couch, Maybe something will come my way.


----------



## How2fish

Killed a 3 year old 170 lb 8 pt Nov2 at 10am...after missing a doe at 8am ...while I was trying to find the blood trail a bigger buck walked up behind me, he bolted about 30 yards and stopped I could have shot him but I already had a 5 pt with a muzzleloader and tracking a buck I'd just shot so he walked .....my truck died Sunday and while I was waiting for a wrecker Monday morning I watched a nice 8 cross the road 200 yards from me....5 min later a delivery truck stopped in front on me and the young man driving asked me if I hunted this property I allowed that I did and he said I just had a monster buck cross in front on me 300 yards down the road...of course my hunting buddy who had hunted all morning saw nothing all morning...going back next Friday for my last trip of the season..hope to get a doe...great reports this year guys! Best of luck to all of you I had a petty good year but when I saw deer I saw lots of deer and quite a few days I saw nothing.


----------



## hiawassee1

1 6pt, 7 does in 3 hunts. But didnt see any type of chasing, bunch of fresh rubs on small pines, and 1 on a decent cypress.  Should of taken a doe, but let them walk, maybe next time


----------



## BANDT

Saw a couple does Friday but that was the first deer ive seen in weeks.my father in law saw 4 this a.m.    2 small bucks chasing 2 does. I didn't see any Saturday or this a.m.


----------



## Sarasota

I saw an armadillo this weekend! Woo 
Hoo! Only two people in our club saw deer.
Nothing was taken though. Feel like giving 
up.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Well another trip to the club for a slow weekend. Hunted Friday afternoon and had 4 does come out on the far end of the food plot and they were in a hurry so I waited to see if a buck was behind them. Nothing else showed up. Nothing else was seen by anyone the rest of the weekend. My buddy did see new rubs on some trees that were not there last weekend. Oh well give it another try next weekend.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

The deer are moving pretty good on our place.
Saw a smallish 8 point chasing two does and a monster again running around out of range.


----------



## Sarasota

Ok, so no one has anything to report?
Is Warren County done? My Husband 
is at camp now... He's seen nothing! 
We are supposed to go again Thanksgiving
Weekend. What a weird season.


----------



## GThunter5

i went Friday evening and this morning

all i saw was a spike this morning and heard 3-4 shots 

hunted in camak

it was warm friday night and this morning. i bet the hunting gets better as the temp cools this week


----------



## Todd E

Three of us, this evening, saw nothing..............


----------



## Sarasota

Well, I'm already devising my plans on 
how I can help the deer stay on our 
property, or at least visit it more next 
year! If this year is a bust, then that's 
what it is. One more trip this next 
weekend & we will see!


----------



## mewabbithunter

It's been one miserable season! We hunt near Norwood. Past two weeks no deer seen on our club.


----------



## BANDT

its awful. never had a season like this. ive seen 6 deer all season. and I hunt allot. our property is right behind my house so im able to go all of the time. between 4 hunters, we've seen 18 deer all year. ive seen 6, one guy seen 8, another has been three times and seen 1, and my daughter has been a handful of times and saw 3 does one evening. im just amazed on how slow it is. hardly any tracks, very few pics, acorns arent being touched. last year was ok, year before that was ok. has been getting better each year and now this year is just plain awful


----------



## Sarasota

We had plentiful rain this summer. 
Acorns are plentiful. The deer are 
nocturnal. Fewer sightings are 
widespread as far as what I am 
reading. Surely there is an explanation 
for this "season"? How about we all 
hunt in the suburbs? The deer are 
rampant where I work in Roswell...


----------



## Todd E

Our, now pretty, food plots are not even being touched. 
Cameras reveal that adjoining property owners dogs are running the land just about every day. I had a guy who camps where we camp tell me that you could forget it after Thanksgiving. I thought I forgot it back in bow season...hah


----------



## glynr329

It sounds like we all have joining property. Trust me Warren use to be one of the best places to hunt in Ga. I sit on a power line and can see 500 yards each way. I have saw only one deer. Not one big buck one deer period. You talking about bad that is pretty dang bad.


----------



## BIGTEN

I hunted saturday and sunday. Sunday morning the woods came alive.  I saw 1-2 1/2 eight pt. Casing a does ,and 2 for sure shooters chasing does, couldnt get either one them to stop for anything.. So some does are cycling back in and with the colder temp coming in this week,, should get very good..


----------



## redwards

When we pulled card from one camera on a food plot Saturday late...
2 pics of a coyote on different nights, 1 pic of a domestic dog with a collar (the every day/night roamer that Todd mentioned),....and 1 doe pic...that's all folks.
Every single pic was a nighttime pic. And this camera had been on an unhunted food plot for 10 days!


----------



## hiawassee1

buddy went down this past weekend, saw 2 8pts.  I still have yet to talk to another member that really ever saw any chasing.  Last week when I was there, all kinds of freshly rubbed trees, I dont know much, but I have been every other weekend and once during the week, and never really saw any signs of them chasing.  Seen deer on just about every sitting, maily does w/ yearlings, and small bucks.


----------



## Sarasota

Anyone going this weekend?


----------



## Double Alt

I hunt next door in Jefferson and similarly it has been slow.  Unfortunately have had a couple nice bucks killed on the highway.  I plan on hunting wheat fields in the evening in December and maybe catch a big 'un sneaking around.


----------



## Sarasota

Oh goodness! Ate way too much turkey! 
Looking forward to deer camp tomorrow
and weekend! Hope to see some deer
and take one home for my freezer!


----------



## BANDT

Going to hunt some. For some reason. Don't plan on seeing any but I still gotta go


----------



## Sarasota

Well, we are here! Guys saw a doe while
Collecting firewood just a few min ago!
Too bad no one was ready...  We'll see
what happens later this evening!


----------



## Sarasota

Nothing to report for this evenings hunt.
Try again in the morning.


----------



## mewabbithunter

No deer seen at our club this morning.


----------



## Todd E

Fixing to hit the woods with my wife. Do not want to, but do want to. If that makes sense. Have no clue what to expect.

Oh, wait.........yes I do.


(crickets chirping)


----------



## Sarasota

One 4 pointer seen this morning by 
my Bro-in-law. Let him walk. Lots of 
turkey... About to go back out. Cross
my fingers. 

Lol Todd about the crickets


----------



## Todd E

Got my wife situated. Grabbed card from cam on plot. Maybe eight pics over FOUR WEEKS. Still not eating. Have seen fresh rubs while getting in stands. 

Now sitting listening to crickets............stone cold cemetery dead and quiet out here.


----------



## JigNchunk

I hunted from Wed until Saturday and seen one spike. we took guest and had 7 guys in the woods and 4 deer were seen.


----------



## Todd E

We didn't see a thing. Pics were of coyotes and dogs. That is plum pitiful for a cam having been on a pretty lush clover/oats plot for a whole month. 

After picking her up.......wife proceeded to tell me she heard someone climb a tree in front of her. Then they climbed down right before dark. Moments later they, or someone, shot. Said she was scared to death. Seriously....I mean seriously. All those acres that are ours with no members and you don't text me to tell me someone is jacking up a tree in front of you......c'mon dear. 

Don't know about y'all, but Warren County is grinding on my last nerve. Had high hopes for the place. Maybe next year, huh?


----------



## Sarasota

Nothing! Nope not a deer in sight! 
Thinking about sleeping in tomorrow.
What a weird season! Think I am done 
till next year. Not trying to complain, I 
am glad I have the opportunity to hunt! 
Just was hoping for at least one deer!


----------



## BANDT

its awful this year, cant explain it. hunted here for 20 years and its always been ok. ive had the last 4 days off and have been once, and that was at my buddies club saturday morning in columbia county. I love to hunt, and go allot...but the way this year has been, dont care if I go at all anymore because I know im not going to see anything. just a waste of time. I'd rather sleep in, spend time with the family.


----------



## Sarasota

We are in the northern part of Warren county.
This is our 3rd yr there. The first year 
was our Best. Last yr we had truck flip over
Catch fire and burn 1/3 of property. 
Last yr was ok, not for me though. 
This yr has just been stark!


----------



## Todd E

North of I20. Camak area.


----------



## Todd E

True. If I remember past posts, folks mainly south of I20 have better and different reports than us northeners do.

I won't sugar coat it. If I'm not seeing quantity and quality bucks I'm not happy. Especially when I can't get my wife on deer. I hunt to fill my freezer and to kill 3.5 or older bucks. I've shot four deer this year. It has been fun being with my wife and my dad on our own leased land with no rules but I haven't been happy with the results. I know some will disagree with my hunting philosophy but that's the way it is.


----------



## Sarasota

I think that is a fine hunting philosophy Todd! 
I let a 4 pointer walk by this year. It's 
very frustrating not seeing deer. All 
I can hope for is to get out there this 
Spring and put out the supplements, minerals, 
and cameras. It's still nice to have the 
enthusiasm about the future.


----------



## mewabbithunter

I hunt just south of I-20 in Norwood area. We've been hunting this property 5 years. Worst year ever by far!!!!
Our men's church group is taking some teenage boys deer hunting this weekend and I predict it will quickly change over to a squirrel hunt.
There has been a lot of timber cutting in our area this fall. Not sure if that has anything to do with our lack of deer situation.


----------



## BIGTEN

Good 4 days at the club. Saw plenty of deer ,and had 4 young hunters harvest 4 does. all does killed in really thick woods. Deer still eating acorns, but no showing up in the open hardwoods until dark. i moved to the thickest woods we have and saw deer ever hunt.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I haven't been in several weeks with trips to flint river WMA and MO for deer hunts. Sounds like it's cooled off for a lot of ya'll. I still have a buck tag left so I might go a few more times before the season goes out. But them ducks a are calling for me too! I hope it turns around  for ya'll!


----------



## redwards

Pro's---(Plus's)

1. Spent the most part of 2 weeks with my son, Todd E, camped at Fountain Campground on Hwy. 80 
while we hunted our lease a few miles away.
Had wonderful time hunting, just the 2 of us---on our own 300 acre lease---and eating some good old camp cooked food!
(Thanks BANDT for providing the contact information that allowed me to get in touch with the right people!)   

2. So far have seen 5 deer---2 bucks (1 a shooter), 2 does, 1 buttonhead (now in my freezer-shot thinking he was a doe).
That's 4 more than I saw in the entire season 43 years ago (Nov., 1970) when I saw 1 deer (a buck, and killed him);
he was my first buck ever in the first 6 years of what is now 49 seasons of deer hunting.

3.Got 28 more days to hunt ('cause I am retired!!)

4.Had turkeys flying down off roost around me multiple times--Come on March, get here quickly!!



Con's---(Minus's)

1. Todd hasn't got any vacation time left    

2. So far have seen only 5 deer---. That's a whole lot less than I have become accustomed to seeing!
Had a chance at a possible shooter buck 1 morning, but stupid me---didn't get my climber
positioned right for my left handed self, so when I had to shift in the stand my seat strap made a noise and spooked him    

3. Ain't no way I am gonna hunt all 28 of those days.
These 70 year old bones done got too creaky and ache too much! May hunt 3 or 4 of them---

4. Only con I can think of on the turkeys is---if they disappear on us like the deer did---


----------



## BANDT

redwards said:


> Pro's---(Plus's)
> 
> 1. Spent the most part of 2 weeks with my son, Todd E, camped at Fountain Campground on Hwy. 80
> while we hunted our lease a few miles away.
> Had wonderful time hunting, just the 2 of us---on our own 300 acre lease---and eating some good old camp cooked food!
> (Thanks BANDT for providing the contact information that allowed me to get in touch with the right people!)
> 
> 2. So far have seen 5 deer---2 bucks (1 a shooter), 2 does, 1 buttonhead (now in my freezer-shot thinking he was a doe).
> That's 4 more than I saw in the entire season 43 years ago (Nov., 1970) when I saw 1 deer (a buck, and killed him);
> he was my first buck ever in the first 6 years of what is now 49 seasons of deer hunting.
> 
> 3.Got 28 more days to hunt ('cause I am retired!!)
> 
> 4.Had turkeys flying down off roost around me multiple times--Come on March, get here quickly!!
> 
> 
> 
> Con's---(Minus's)
> 
> 1. Todd hasn't got any vacation time left
> 
> 2. So far have seen only 5 deer---. That's a whole lot less than I have become accustomed to seeing!
> Had a chance at a possible shooter buck 1 morning, but stupid me---didn't get my climber
> positioned right for my left handed self, so when I had to shift in the stand my seat strap made a noise and spooked him
> 
> 3. Ain't no way I am gonna hunt all 28 of those days.
> These 70 year old bones done got too creaky and ache too much! May hunt 3 or 4 of them---
> 
> 4. Only con I can think of on the turkeys is---if they disappear on us like the deer did---


Hahaha...no problem. Driving by fountian last Saturday about 10pm I saw deer all over hwy 80  coming back from Anderson sc...fiqures huh....got permission to hunt a little 20 acre track in Lincoln co I'm going to try a few times before the season is over....think I'm done here in Warren co until next year


----------



## basbuc

*Warren County hunting*

Im in the same club as Sarasota. We hunt in northern warren county on hwy 80 about 6 miles north on I 20 and 13 miles south of washington. I think the deer have mostly gone nocturnal. My son has pics of several nice bucks at night from about 2am till 5 30 am. Some of the pics have 2 or 3 bucks together. I guess the rut is way over for the bucks to be running together. The last two years have been puzzling to me. Not very many deer seen. I know they are there, maybe we are causing them to move at night. We hear coyotes almost every night. I think they have something to do with us not seeing deer along with people killing too many. I dont think the fire we had last year had anything to do with it. I saw alot of tracks in the fire breaks when stumps were still smoking. This is our third year here and Im still figuring them out. The property is beautiful. We have alittle bit of everything there. Im not giving up, just got to figure them out. I'll be back after Christmas and my son and I are already working on a game plan for next year. Hopefully the doe restriction this year will help. Im considering a club restriction on the number of deer killed for awhile to see if that helps. If anyone hunts by us keep in touch and we can figure them out together.  Kristen keep at it, I told ya there would be some slow times. lol


----------



## Sarasota

Hey Basbuc, nice to see you on here!


----------



## Todd E

Wow. We are mighty close then. We camped at Fountain but are not members of the club who leases it and hunts around there. Is your place the one that had a fire and they replanted it? Someone dumped a carcass right there and neck looked all swollen but couldn't tell if they sawed a rack off. If so given how far a buck travels seeking does some of our once regulars may have shown up on your backside. Sure would like to know if junkman is still alive. If he is I know I can tell in January. Know where his core is and he likes being fed.


----------



## basbuc

*Warren county*

Yes Todd that is us. They replanted the small pines that burned and clear cut the big pines that burned on the dirt road side. They said they will replant that in January. That was pretty low that someone dumped that deer on the road next to us. A couple of members mentioned it but I didn't see it myself. I don't know where the fountain is but you know where we are. Our gate to camp is just past where the deer was. I'll be there after Christmas, if your close by stop in and say hello. I'm Russ. I would like to know all of our neighbors so we could all work together and build our herd.


----------



## BANDT

I'm just down hwy 80 just south of I20.... we should all do lunch then we can fuss face to face about the screwed  up season


----------



## Sarasota

I like that idea Bandt.


----------



## redwards

BANDT & Sarasota, that's a good idea.
Ralph


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

BANDT, 
Where ya'll going. I'm game for lunch. You know I like to eat!!! Well I'm from the Southside so I hope I can join ya'lls group


----------



## BANDT

Me and deerhuntingdawg live here so pretty much any Saturday we can get together and let us know. Like to eat  ....I'm even game for a small cookout. Grill up some burger's!


----------



## Todd E

I like to cook AND eat. Lemme see if I can come up with something.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Finally got to the woods of Warren County Wednesday afternoon after a month reprive. Saw 15 turkeys and a nice up and comer 2 1/2 YO. Went duck hunting before work this morning and popped a beautiful drake woodie. Looking foward to some of the details on the cookout. Dagris will tell you I love to cook and eat as well!!


----------



## Sarasota

Have not been down since Thanksgiving
weekend. We need a break after not seeing
any deer for soooo long! My Bro-in-law, 
Basbuc is supposed to go down after
Christmas. Maybe y'all can get together
then, or we can all meet up sometime
later. I miss our camp but imagine it's a
muddy mess.


----------



## Todd E

It is so hot sitting here this eve. Mrs wanted to hunt so here we are. I gotta admit this is the most fresh sign I've seen all year. Plots are full of tracks. Even though it's too warm I hope she can get a buck. If I see one, I'm gonna thwack the first big doe I see.


----------



## BIGTEN

we just got back from the club, kinda slow weekend. we did see deer ever sit. i did find several fresh scrapes and horn trees. i had a camera on one of the scrapes and had 93 pics of bucks and does coming to the scrape. (camera up for 14 days) im assuming some yearling does must have been coming in  ? I didnt hear many shots in the distance, i geuss with doe days being closed (reopens dec 26 th ) not many people hunting.


----------



## Todd E

Agreed. Didn't see or hear any hunters at all. But yesterday, as all the others in December, HAVE BEEN doe days for me.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I hunted my last hunt of the year for Warren County yesterday morning. Saw a another nice up and comer 2 1/2 yo buck. Oh and one million squirrels. 
On a side note ya'll pray for BANDT. He was in a horrible car wreck and has been in ICU since before Christmas. He has a wife and two little girls to pray for as well.

Thanks


----------



## Sarasota

Oh I hate to hear about Bandt! Will surely pray for him
and his family! Please keep us posted deerhuntingdawg!


----------

